
 Get out, or Why can programmers be religious about languages? - wglb
http://melikyan.blogspot.com/2010/02/get-out-or-why-can-programmers-be.html
======
SapphireSun
I have a big problem with point three. I think that the author is missing the
big advantage of not being creative with how you write common idioms: They are
fast and easy to understand. Creativity belongs in the architecture level,
much less often at the code level. I mean, christ, you have to read that shit
later.

~~~
mojuba
They are fast and easy to understand - for whom? For mediocre programmers,
right? Creative programmers may enjoy both reading and writing good code.

I'm not talking about obfuscation and all kinds of trickery in code.
Creativity in programming means, I think, finding shorter and more elegant
ways of implementing something.

~~~
SapphireSun
Maybe my problem is that I use Python a lot and I never have a problem with
there being "one way to rule them all". I usually find more elegant ways to do
thing the more of the language I know. On the other hand, even if you like to
read creative code, the more standard idioms you use the faster you're able to
build on it. Contrary-wise, there are situations where the standard idioms
look like obfuscation. It's all about balance.

